# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سوالات جامع مشاوره ای

## Mahdi

*سلام.بچه هالطفاهمه سوالای مشاوره ای تونو توی این تاپیک بیان کنید.چون هم یک تاپیک جامع داشته باشیم هم سوالای تکراری پرسیده نشه! به خداسرم گیج میره وقتی میام توی قسمت مشاوره ای هرکی یه سوال داشته برای خودش یه پست جداگونه زده غافل ازاینکه شاید درپست های قبلی مشاوران جواب این نوع سوالو داده باشن! درضمن بااین تاپیک جامع دیگه لازم نیس وقت زیادی برای خوندن این همه موضوع مشاوره ای تلف کنید! وکار مشاوران هم راحت ترمیشه وپست تکراری هم نخواهیم داشت!مرسی 
*

----------


## selena

فکربسیارجالبیه!

----------


## selena

اولین سوال مشاوره ای: بهترین ساعت مطالعه ی دروس حفظی ودروس حل کردنی چه ساعتیه؟ واینکه باید براساس ترتیب دروس آزمون هابریم جلو مثلااول ادبیات بعد عربی بعد دینی بعد...؟ چون من براساس این ترتیب که میریم جلو وقتی به زبان یاشیمی  میرسم ذهنم هنگ میکنه ممنون میشم جواب بدین

----------


## sasy

*به نظرشماهدف گذاری دردرسهابرای ازمون هاکارخوبی است ؟چون من اکثراوقات نمیرسم همه  دروس روبخونم !*

----------


## Mahdi

> *به نظرشماهدف گذاری دردرسهابرای ازمون هاکارخوبی است ؟چون من اکثراوقات نمیرسم همه  دروس روبخونم !*


به نظرمن اگه نمیرسی همه دروسو کامل بخونی هدف گذاری خیلی خوبه!به خصوص اگه کانونی باشی!چون تاترازهات خراب میشه میگن هدف گذاری نکردی حتما!نظرشخصیم بود باید منتظرمشاورهای محترم باشی

----------


## selena

آقایان مشاوربیست- کورش خان-علی هادی و... مامنتظریم به خدا!!!!! :20:

----------


## kourosh khan

> اولین سوال مشاوره ای: بهترین ساعت مطالعه ی دروس حفظی ودروس حل کردنی چه ساعتیه؟ واینکه باید براساس ترتیب دروس آزمون هابریم جلو مثلااول ادبیات بعد عربی بعد دینی بعد...؟ چون من براساس این ترتیب که میریم جلو وقتی به زبان یاشیمی  میرسم ذهنم هنگ میکنه ممنون میشم جواب بدین


سلنا خانم بهترین زمان برای درس خوندنتونم ما باید بگیم؟توروخدا انصاف داشته باشین دیگه یه خرده زحمت بکشین خودتون کشفش کنید که چه زمانی فسفر مغزیتون بیشتره و چه زمانی سلول های خاکستریتون نمیکشه...
کلا اوایل صبح و عصر بازده یی درس خوندن بیشتره...پس سعی کنید دروسی مثه ریاضی رو اول صبح بخونین...یه تجربه شخصیم دارم که بهترین زمان برای خوندن زیست ساعت 10 تا دوازده صبحه که باعث شد من کنکور 83 درصد بزنم....حالا بگذریم...

----------


## kourosh khan

> آقایان مشاوربیست- کورش خان-علی هادی و... مامنتظریم به خدا!!!!!


شما سعی کنید بهترین زمان درس خوندن رو خودتون پیدا کنید تازگی یه مقاله میخوندم تاکید داشت که حتما برنامه درسیمون تنوع داشته باشه مثلا اینطور نباشه برای دوماه هرروز مثلا ساعت 8 تا 10 شیمی بخونید میگفت عوض کنید بهتره.درمورد اولویت درس خوندن بهتره دروس حفظی پشت سر هم قرار نگیره...حتما هم لازم نیست براساس دروس آزمون ها پیش برین...هردرس عمومی یک ساعت بخونید و هردرس اختصاصی رو یک ساعت و نیم....بعضی ها مثلا فیزیک و با ریاضی میخونن ککشونم نمیگزه...بستگی داره ولی زبان رو با شیمی و زیست میتونین بخونین(بعد از تموم شدن یکی اون یکی)دین و زندگی رو با فیزیک یا ریاضی..(البته اینا تجربه شخصیه هاشاید شما کشش نداشته باشین بعداز بحث اسلام بشینید مسئله انیشتین حل کنید و برعکس)

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

سلام . درمورد هدفگذاری قبلا بحث کردم.اما بطور خلاصه دوباره توضیح میدم. دروسی رو که درصد پایینتری کسب میکنید مشخص کنید. از بین این دروس، یک یا دو درس اختصاصی و یک یا دو درس عمومی مشخص کنید. در برنامه ی مطالعاتیتون تعداد دفعات مطالعه این دروس رو بیشتر کنید و تمرکزتون رو روی این دروس بالاببرید. همچنین در کلاس درس هم فعالیت بیشتری داشته باشید. 
درمورد صحیح بودن یا نبودن هدفگذاری باید بگم که بهترین و موثرترین راه برای پیشرفت متعادل ، هدفگذاری هست. این نکته یادتون نره که ضمن تقویت دروس مشخص شده ، باید درصد دیگر درس ها را نیز حفظ کنید.

بطور کلی ، هدفگذاری روشی مفید و کاربردی هست که میتونه بهتون کمک کنه که بتونید به تدریج دروسی که ضعیف هستید رو تقویت کنید، در دروسی که متوسط عمل میکنید ، پیشرفت کنید و دروسی رو که قوی هستید حفظ کنید.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

در مورد زمان مطالعه هم کاملا به خصوصیات فردی شما بستگی داره اما در کل همانطور که جناب کوروش عرض کردند ، ابتدای صبح و عصر زمان هایی با بازدهی بالاتر هستند. 
در این مورد در پستی مجزا به طور کامل توضیح خواهم داد.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

دروس عمومی و اختصاصی رو نمیشه بر اساس عمومی و اختصاصی بودنشون مرتب کرد. باید بر اساس نوع مطالب مرتبشون کرد.
مثال میزنم. ریاضی یک درس تحلیلی هست. ادبیات فارسی هم یک درس تحلیلی و هم یک درس حفظی هست. به اینگونه که مباحثی مثل تاریخ ادبیات و معانی لغات، حفظی هستند اما قرابت معنایی و آرایه ها تحلیلی هستند.
پس برای مرتب کردن دروس ، مباحث تحلیلی و حفظی رو یک در میان قرار بدید . یعنی دو درس تحلیلی یا دو درس حفظی  رو پشت سر هم نخونید.

----------


## selena

سلام.آیالازمه واسه چندماه دیگمون هم برنامه بریزیم؟یافقط برنامه هفتگی داشته باشیم؟ا واگه برنامه ماهانه لازمه چطوری باشه وچه معیارهایی توش رعایت بشه؟آخه من توهمین برنامه هفتگی هم میمونم وبه خاطراینکه عقب میمونم چندبارعوضش میکنم! راستی این خوبه که بعدچندهفته یک هفترو اختصاص بدیم به آنچه درهفته های قبل خوندیم؟

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

درمورد برنامه هیچ نظری نمیدم. هر کس خودش برنامه ریزی کنه. نتیجشم ببینه.
درمورد این چند ماه حتما باید برنامتون هدفدار باشه. باید از ابتدا اهدافتون رو مشخص کنید و برنامه رو بر اساس این اهداف تنظیم کنید.
درمورد مرور هم بهتره در پایان هر هفته ، مطالعات هفتگیتون رو مرور کنید تا زیاد زمانتون رو نگیره و بین مطالعه اصلیتون فاصله نندازه.

----------


## kourosh khan

> سلام.آیالازمه واسه چندماه دیگمون هم برنامه بریزیم؟یافقط برنامه هفتگی داشته باشیم؟ا واگه برنامه ماهانه لازمه چطوری باشه وچه معیارهایی توش رعایت بشه؟آخه من توهمین برنامه هفتگی هم میمونم وبه خاطراینکه عقب میمونم چندبارعوضش میکنم! راستی این خوبه که بعدچندهفته یک هفترو اختصاص بدیم به آنچه درهفته های قبل خوندیم؟


هروقت از برنامه هفتگیتون احساس رضایت داشتین و تو خودتون توانایی برنامه ریزی رو برای یه ماه(باتوجه به توانایی هاتون)رو دیدین برنامه ریزی کنید...اگرنه از مشاور استفاده کنین..معیارشام همونایی که تو برنامه هفتگی رعایت کردین...تنوع یادتون نره فقط موفق باشید..
درمورد مرور هم قبلا صحبت کردیم...همیشه مطالب جدید رو بخونین بغیر از ماه آخر

----------


## kourosh khan

> هروقت از برنامه هفتگیتون احساس رضایت داشتین و تو خودتون توانایی برنامه ریزی رو برای یه ماه(باتوجه به توانایی هاتون)رو دیدین برنامه ریزی کنید...اگرنه از مشاور استفاده کنین..معیارشام همونایی که تو برنامه هفتگی رعایت کردین...تنوع یادتون نره فقط موفق باشید..
> درمورد مرور هم قبلا صحبت کردیم...همیشه مطالب جدید رو بخونین بغیر از ماه آخر


هنوزم دلخورین مثه اینکه.......

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> هنوزم دلخورین مثه اینکه.......


اصلا. اما قرار براین هست که درمورد برنامه ریزی که ممکنه دچار سوئ تفاهم بشه صحبت نکنم

----------


## kourosh khan

> اصلا. اما قرار براین هست که درمورد برنامه ریزی که ممکنه دچار سوئ تفاهم بشه صحبت نکنم


همه اینها همش سو تفاهم بود

----------


## Mahdi

آقایه صلوات بفرستین تموم شه بره پی کارش دیگه!! الهم صل.....

----------


## دردونه18

سلام منم یه سوال دارم من معلمام خیلی خوفن رتبه ی کانونم 4700یعنی اینقد پایین؟یه چیرایی از درسای پیش رو پیش رفتم پایه وحشتناک عقبموعادت ندارم درس بخونم زود خسته میشم می خونم اما عالی نه حوصلم سر میره اگه بخوام مرحله به مرحله بخونم دوس دارم پلیمر تهران قبول شم تو رو خدا بگید از الان باید چی جوری خونم وچند ساعت /؟؟؟؟؟؟چی کار کنم پشت کارم زیاد شه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mahdi

این سوال شماروباید مشاوراجواب بدن که چندروزی ازشون خبری نیس متاسفانه !

----------


## دردونه18

وای یعنی هیچ کس نیس جواب بده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kourosh khan

> سلام منم یه سوال دارم من معلمام خیلی خوفن رتبه ی کانونم 4700یعنی اینقد پایین؟یه چیرایی از درسای پیش رو پیش رفتم پایه وحشتناک عقبموعادت ندارم درس بخونم زود خسته میشم می خونم اما عالی نه حوصلم سر میره اگه بخوام مرحله به مرحله بخونم دوس دارم پلیمر تهران قبول شم تو رو خدا بگید از الان باید چی جوری خونم وچند ساعت /؟؟؟؟؟؟چی کار کنم پشت کارم زیاد شه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اینکه پایه تون ضعیفه این بود معلم هاتون یا خودتون هم کم کاری کردین.الان نمیشه گفت جند ساعت و چه جوری بخونید..سعی کنید منظم و هدف دار درس بخونید با توجه به پتانسیل خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید اگه نمیتونین از یه مشاور دلسوز و زبده بهره بگیرین..سایت رو کامل بگردین خیلی از راهنمایی ها تو سایت بدردتوت میخوره..
واژه پشتکار تو لغت نامه من آمده پایمردی و سخت کوشی..ولی من به جای کلمه سخت کوشی از هوشمندانه استفاده میکنم...شما اگر یه درخت رو قطع کنید با یه تبر سخت کوشین ولی میتونین هوشمند باشین و با اره برقی درخت رو قطع کنین.امیدوارم متوجه منظورم باشین.
موفق باشید

----------


## دردونه18

منونم یه سوال دیگه من  هدفم از الان پلیمر دانشگاه تهرانه  از الان شروع کنم می تونم قبول شم میشه بگید چه درصدی رو برای قبولیش باید بزنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kourosh khan

برین سایت کانون حدود رتبه رو پیدا میکنین.بله امکان قبولی هست اگه خودتون بخواین

----------


## دردونه18

بازم ممنون

----------


## eli.naz

من چکار کنم که بیشتر از 8 ساعت بخونم؟ هرکاری میکنم بین 7 ساعت و 8 ساعت میشه زمان مطالعم.مثلا شب 12و1 میخوابم فردا 10 بیدار میشم.دیگه 11 میشینم میخونم.با وقت استراحتی که هر 1/5 ساعت به خودم 15 دقیقه استراحت میدم تا آخر شب 7.8 ساعت میشه.یعنی از خوابم بزنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## **Aynaz**

> من چکار کنم که بیشتر از 8 ساعت بخونم؟ هرکاری میکنم بین 7 ساعت و 8 ساعت میشه زمان مطالعم.مثلا شب 12و1 میخوابم فردا 10 بیدار میشم.دیگه 11 میشینم میخونم.با وقت استراحتی که هر 1/5 ساعت به خودم 15 دقیقه استراحت میدم تا آخر شب 7.8 ساعت میشه.یعنی از خوابم بزنم؟؟؟؟


وااااااای خیلی میخابیا.........تواگه صبح بیای2.30بخونی....ظهراز1.30تا4.30ا  لی5بخونی تا الان میشه5.30ساعت .....دوباره از6.30تا12 با استراحتایی که میگی بخونی میشه تقریبا9 الی 10 ساعت....حالا مال تو چجوری 7 ساعت میشه.......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:confused:

----------


## kourosh khan

> من چکار کنم که بیشتر از 8 ساعت بخونم؟ هرکاری میکنم بین 7 ساعت و 8 ساعت میشه زمان مطالعم.مثلا شب 12و1 میخوابم فردا 10 بیدار میشم.دیگه 11 میشینم میخونم.با وقت استراحتی که هر 1/5 ساعت به خودم 15 دقیقه استراحت میدم تا آخر شب 7.8 ساعت میشه.یعنی از خوابم بزنم؟؟؟؟


تایم خوابتون زیاده.ده ساعت رو به 7 ساعت کاهش بدین....صبح زودم بازده یی درسی تون بیشتره.اوایل سخت هست بیدار شدن ولی عادت میکنین

----------


## UDK

با سلام.

من همش واسه ازمون های کانون برنامه ریزی میکنم و تقریبا اجرا میکنم برناممو...

ولی هیچوقت نتیجم تو کانون با گذشت این همه ازمون خوب نیست.حتی ترازم به 5000 هم نرسیده...(اصلا دیگه دارم نا امید میشم واقعا)

با این که درس رو میخونم بازم ترازم خوب نیست.!
نمیدونم ایرادم از کجاست.!!از درس خوندنه یا خودم سر جلسه...!یا سوالات کانون بیش از حد سخته..!!(نمیدونم چطور باید به طراح های این کانون فهموند که سوال سخت با مفهومی فرق داره بخدا)

میانگین در خوندنم در هفته بالا پایین داره.مثلا یک هفته بود که 21 ساعت در هفته خونده بودم.(کمه؟)

مثلا تو خونه انگار بهتر بلدم ولی سر جلسه معلوم نیست چی میشه!!(*بعضی وقتا خیلی از روی سوالا میپرم*)
دوستان باید چیکار کنم؟(دیگه داره امیدم سست میشه)
یک راهنمایی بهم بدید.

ممنون

----------


## eli.naz

> وااااااای خیلی میخابیا.........تواگه صبح بیای2.30بخونی....ظهراز1.30تا4.30ا  لی5بخونی تا الان میشه5.30ساعت .....دوباره از6.30تا12 با استراحتایی که میگی بخونی میشه تقریبا9 الی 10 ساعت....حالا مال تو چجوری 7 ساعت میشه.......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:confused:


خوب مثلا 11 شروع میکن میخونم تا 1 بعد 1 میرم ناهار و استراحت و نماز 2 میام تا 4. بعدش استراحت.5 تا 7  بعدش استراحت و شام.8 تا 10 هم میخونم.کلا میشه 8 ساعت.ولی فکر کنم واسه بعد عید باید از خوابم بزنم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## kourosh khan

> با سلام.
> 
> من همش واسه ازمون های کانون برنامه ریزی میکنم و تقریبا اجرا میکنم برناممو...
> 
> ولی هیچوقت نتیجم تو کانون با گذشت این همه ازمون خوب نیست.حتی ترازم به 5000 هم نرسیده...(اصلا دیگه دارم نا امید میشم واقعا)
> 
> با این که درس رو میخونم بازم ترازم خوب نیست.!
> نمیدونم ایرادم از کجاست.!!از درس خوندنه یا خودم سر جلسه...!یا سوالات کانون بیش از حد سخته..!!(نمیدونم چطور باید به طراح های این کانون فهموند که سوال سخت با مفهومی فرق داره بخدا)
> 
> ...


شما از نحوه در خوندنتنون نگفتین و یا اینکه چقدر تست میزنین.در مورد سوالای کانون من نمیدونم سطحش چطوره ولی اگه سخته برای همه سخته وهمه هم باید مثه شما ناله کنن.شما میتونین خودتونو با کنکورهای سال های قبل بسنجین و نتیجه رو ببینین

----------


## **Aynaz**

> خوب مثلا 11 شروع میکن میخونم تا 1 بعد 1 میرم ناهار و استراحت و نماز 2 میام تا 4. بعدش استراحت.5 تا 7  بعدش استراحت و شام.8 تا 10 هم میخونم.کلا میشه 8 ساعت.ولی فکر کنم واسه بعد عید باید از خوابم بزنم


برا بده عید نذار برات سخت میشه......کلی از ساعتهارو از دست میدی....مگه نشنیدی که میگن اتلاف وقت گرانبهاترین خرجهاست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :38:

----------


## nima_tmd

(چون.نیاز به جواب.سریع دارم این.سوال رو اینجا هم مطرح کردم شرمنده)سلام به همه ی کنکوریهای عزیز و مشاورین محترم سایت کنکور;از شما میخوام که منو راهنمایی کنید من تا الان بیشتر مباحث فیزیک و ریاضی رو جا موندم و بعضی ها هم نصفه موندن با وجود اینکه مربوط به نیم سال اول هستن و.باید تموم میشدن ولی متاسفانه موندن,حالا سوالی که از شما دارم اینه که به نظرتون مطابق برنامه نیمسال دوم برم جلو و پیش2+پایه ای که هنوز نخوندم(سوم به جز زیست2)رو مطالعه کنم وبا برنامه آزمون هایی که دارم برم جلو(آزمون های گاج)یا اینکه میگم این تقریبا 2ماهی که از زمستان مونده رو نرم آزمون و تا قبل عید همه و یا بیشتر مطالب مورد نظرم رو(چون.بعضی ها مربوط به پیش1 و پایه دومم هم میشن)تموم کنم اون وقت تا ازمونهای جامع توی هیچ آزمونی شرکت نکنم,ممنوم

----------


## UDK

> شما از نحوه در خوندنتنون نگفتین و یا اینکه چقدر تست میزنین.در مورد سوالای کانون من نمیدونم سطحش چطوره ولی اگه سخته برای همه سخته وهمه هم باید مثه شما ناله کنن.شما میتونین خودتونو با کنکورهای سال های قبل بسنجین و نتیجه رو ببینین


دوست عزیز من تست میزنم ولی نمیدونم کمه یا زیاده!!

من برنامه هفتگی میریزم و روزی 3 درس رو میخونم.... حالا دیگه هر درس هرچقدر شد....(حداقل رو دارم)

بعد تو حین درس خوندن تست هم میزنم...

نمیدونم چی کنم!!الانم واسه پایه که ازمون بعد هست برنامه رو دارم اجرا میکنم و باز هم ناامیدم که نتیجه بگیرم...!  :Yahoo (2): 

در ضمن شما که میگید با کنکور های سال قبل:اخه من خیلی از مباحث رو نخوندم و نمیشه با کنکور های سال قبل بسنجم!

----------


## sasan2shiraz

میگم ترازای قلمچی میگن که بالای 6500 خوبه ، حالا ترازای گزینه 2 چطوره ؟ من از تراز 4000 (  :Yahoo (94):  ) رسیدم به ترازه 6700 ! از نظر شما چطور هست ؟ خوبه ؟ البته نه ریاضی میزنم نه عربی نه فیزیک ( چون ریاضی کلاس دارم و تستای کنکور و راحت میزنم ، عربی دارم از صفر میخونم ، فیزیک هم از پایه )

----------


## nima_tmd

فرصت زیادی ندارم لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## mahsa92

> با سلام.
> 
> من همش واسه ازمون های کانون برنامه ریزی میکنم و تقریبا اجرا میکنم برناممو...
> 
> ولی هیچوقت نتیجم تو کانون با گذشت این همه ازمون خوب نیست.حتی ترازم به 5000 هم نرسیده...(اصلا دیگه دارم نا امید میشم واقعا)
> 
> با این که درس رو میخونم بازم ترازم خوب نیست.!
> نمیدونم ایرادم از کجاست.!!از درس خوندنه یا خودم سر جلسه...!یا سوالات کانون بیش از حد سخته..!!(نمیدونم چطور باید به طراح های این کانون فهموند که سوال سخت با مفهومی فرق داره بخدا)
> 
> ...




شما21ساعت در هفته میخونی باز با نتیجه ای کمه میگیری خوبه.من 40+50ساعت درس میخونم(فارغ التحصیل هم نیستم) بازم نتیجه ی مثل شمارو میگیرم
برو خدارو شکر کن دوست عزیز :38:

----------


## mahsa92

> (چون.نیاز به جواب.سریع دارم این.سوال رو اینجا هم مطرح کردم شرمنده)سلام به همه ی کنکوریهای عزیز و مشاورین محترم سایت کنکور;از شما میخوام که منو راهنمایی کنید من تا الان بیشتر مباحث فیزیک و ریاضی رو جا موندم و بعضی ها هم نصفه موندن با وجود اینکه مربوط به نیم سال اول هستن و.باید تموم میشدن ولی متاسفانه موندن,حالا سوالی که از شما دارم اینه که به نظرتون مطابق برنامه نیمسال دوم برم جلو و پیش2+پایه ای که هنوز نخوندم(سوم به جز زیست2)رو مطالعه کنم وبا برنامه آزمون هایی که دارم برم جلو(آزمون های گاج)یا اینکه میگم این تقریبا 2ماهی که از زمستان مونده رو نرم آزمون و تا قبل عید همه و یا بیشتر مطالب مورد نظرم رو(چون.بعضی ها مربوط به پیش1 و پایه دومم هم میشن)تموم کنم اون وقت تا ازمونهای جامع توی هیچ آزمونی شرکت نکنم,ممنوم


منم مشکل شما رو داشتم. رفتم از قلم چی انصراف بدم نذاشتن الان به زور موندم بدون اینکه بخوام بمونم

----------


## State of Grace

> منم مشکل شما رو داشتم. رفتم از قلم چی انصراف بدم نذاشتن الان به زور موندم بدون اینکه بخوام بمونم


شما براي چي ميخواستين انصراف بدين از قلمچي؟

----------


## kourosh khan

> (چون.نیاز به جواب.سریع دارم این.سوال رو اینجا هم مطرح کردم شرمنده)سلام به همه ی کنکوریهای عزیز و مشاورین محترم سایت کنکور;از شما میخوام که منو راهنمایی کنید من تا الان بیشتر مباحث فیزیک و ریاضی رو جا موندم و بعضی ها هم نصفه موندن با وجود اینکه مربوط به نیم سال اول هستن و.باید تموم میشدن ولی متاسفانه موندن,حالا سوالی که از شما دارم اینه که به نظرتون مطابق برنامه نیمسال دوم برم جلو و پیش2+پایه ای که هنوز نخوندم(سوم به جز زیست2)رو مطالعه کنم وبا برنامه آزمون هایی که دارم برم جلو(آزمون های گاج)یا اینکه میگم این تقریبا 2ماهی که از زمستان مونده رو نرم آزمون و تا قبل عید همه و یا بیشتر مطالب مورد نظرم رو(چون.بعضی ها مربوط به پیش1 و پایه دومم هم میشن)تموم کنم اون وقت تا ازمونهای جامع توی هیچ آزمونی شرکت نکنم,ممنوم


بهتره با برنامه آزمون ها جلو برین و موقع آزمون های جامع مباحث عقب افتاده رو جبران کنین

----------


## kourosh khan

> دوست عزیز من تست میزنم ولی نمیدونم کمه یا زیاده!!
> 
> من برنامه هفتگی میریزم و روزی 3 درس رو میخونم.... حالا دیگه هر درس هرچقدر شد....(حداقل رو دارم)
> 
> بعد تو حین درس خوندن تست هم میزنم...
> 
> نمیدونم چی کنم!!الانم واسه پایه که ازمون بعد هست برنامه رو دارم اجرا میکنم و باز هم ناامیدم که نتیجه بگیرم...! 
> 
> در ضمن شما که میگید با کنکور های سال قبل:اخه من خیلی از مباحث رو نخوندم و نمیشه با کنکور های سال قبل بسنجم!


تو اکثر کناب های که الان تو بازار هست انتهای هر بحث و فصل تست های سال های گذشته مربوطه آورده شده.اگر بتونین اون تست ها رو بزنین مشکلی ندارین

----------


## نازنین75

من همین الان عضو شدم...
امیدوارم کاربر خوبی باشم... 
مند سوم ریاضی ام...ولی هیچی  از حسابان و هندسه حالیم نیست...میخوام از حالا درس بخونم...از کا و چجوری شروع کنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## kourosh khan

> من همین الان عضو شدم...
> امیدوارم کاربر خوبی باشم... 
> مند سوم ریاضی ام...ولی هیچی  از حسابان و هندسه حالیم نیست...میخوام از حالا درس بخونم...از کا و چجوری شروع کنم؟؟؟؟


خوش اومدین.کتاب درسیتون در اولویت قرار داره سپس از منابع آموزشی استفاده کنین.بهتره سایت رو کامل بگردین راهنمایی های کاملی توش هست.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> اولین سوال مشاوره ای: بهترین ساعت مطالعه ی دروس حفظی ودروس حل کردنی چه ساعتیه؟ واینکه باید براساس ترتیب دروس آزمون هابریم جلو مثلااول ادبیات بعد عربی بعد دینی بعد...؟ چون من براساس این ترتیب که میریم جلو وقتی به زبان یاشیمی  میرسم ذهنم هنگ میکنه ممنون میشم جواب بدین


بهترین زمان ، همون زمانی هست که شما بد از مدتها درس خوندن ، بهش عادت کردید و بر اساس تجربه ، میدونید که بهترین زمانه برای مطالعه درس x . 
درمورد مطالعه هم بهتره که دروس رو بر اساس معیار تفسیری و یا تحلیلی بودن طبقه بندی کنید و بطور یک در میان در برنامه قرارشون بدید. توجه کنید که ممکنه بعضی از مباحث یک درس ، تحلیلی و بعضی دیگشون ، تفسیری باشن.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> *به نظرشماهدف گذاری دردرسهابرای ازمون هاکارخوبی است ؟چون من اکثراوقات نمیرسم همه  دروس روبخونم !*


قبلا مفصل درموردش صحبت کردم اما بطور کوتاه میتونم بگم که بهترین راه برای پیشرفت متعادل در طول یک مدت معینه.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

من معلمام خیلی خوفن رتبه ی کانونم 4700یعنی اینقد پایین؟ »»» دلیل: ((( احتمالا به اندازه کافی تست نمیزنید و یا تمرین حل نمیکنید. )))
یه چیرایی از درسای پیش رو پیش رفتم پایه وحشتناک عقبم »»» راه کار:(((میتونید در دوران نوروز تا آخر فروردین مقداری از پایه رو به تشخیص خودتون و بنا بر میزان اهمیت دروس ، مطالعه کنید.)))  
وعادت ندارم درس بخونم زود خسته میشم می خونم اما عالی نه حوصلم سر میره »»» راه کار: ((( از مدت زمان مطالعه کمتر شروع کنید و حتما واسه خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید. با برنامه پیش برید و رفته رفته مدت مطالعتون رو بیشتر کنید. تنوع دروس رو فراموش نکنید ))) 
 اگه بخوام مرحله به مرحله بخونم دوس دارم پلیمر تهران قبول شم تو رو خدا بگید از الان باید چی جوری خونم وچند ساعت /؟؟؟؟؟؟چی کار کنم پشت کارم زیاد شه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ »»» پاسخ : ((( برنامه ریزی باعث افزایش روحیه میشه . همچنین با مشخص کردن هدف، برای رسیدن بهش ، انرژی میگیرید. آینده خوب و افتخار و سربلندی شما پس از قبولی در دانشگاه و رشته مورد علاقتون ، ارزش تلاش و پشتکار امروز رو داره.)))

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> من چکار کنم که بیشتر از 8 ساعت بخونم؟ هرکاری میکنم بین 7 ساعت و 8 ساعت میشه زمان مطالعم.مثلا شب 12و1 میخوابم فردا 10 بیدار میشم.دیگه 11 میشینم میخونم.با وقت استراحتی که هر 1/5 ساعت به خودم 15 دقیقه استراحت میدم تا آخر شب 7.8 ساعت میشه.یعنی از خوابم بزنم؟؟؟؟


نه از خواب نزنید اما صحیح بخوابید. به مدت کافی و معمولا بین6 تا 8 ساعت. هر روز 15 دقیقه به مدت زمان مطالعتون اضافه کنید.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> با سلام.
> 
> من همش واسه ازمون های کانون برنامه ریزی میکنم و تقریبا اجرا میکنم برناممو...
> 
> ولی هیچوقت نتیجم تو کانون با گذشت این همه ازمون خوب نیست.حتی ترازم به 5000 هم نرسیده...(اصلا دیگه دارم نا امید میشم واقعا)
> 
> با این که درس رو میخونم بازم ترازم خوب نیست.!
> نمیدونم ایرادم از کجاست.!!از درس خوندنه یا خودم سر جلسه...!یا سوالات کانون بیش از حد سخته..!!(نمیدونم چطور باید به طراح های این کانون فهموند که سوال سخت با مفهومی فرق داره بخدا)
> 
> ...


در همین پست در مورد هدفگذاری صحبت کردم. با هدفگذاری براحتی میتونی ترازت رو بالا ببری. سوالات کانون در دروس اختصاصی معمولا سوالای دشواری هست.
شما احتمالا به اندازه کافی تست نمیزنید و بیشتر به تئوری ها تکیه کردید. باید تمرین و تکرار زیادی داشته باشید. 
اینکه تو خونه بلدید و سرجلسه بلد نیستید دلایل زیادی داره . اما مهمترین دلیل اینه که شما وقتی تو خونه هستید و میخواید شروع کنید به تست زدن ، هم درس کاملا مشخصه و هم سرفصل تستا. یعنی شما میدونید که الان قراره دقیقا از چه فصل و چه مبحثی سوال حل کنید اما در آزمونهای آزمایشی معمولا چند مبحث با هم ترکیب میشن و تشخیص مباحث و به یادآوری روش حل سوالات ، سخت میشه. شما باید در پایان هر هفته و در صورت امکان در پایان هر روز یک آزمون چند سوالی با سوالات مرکب و مختلف از خودتون بگیرید تا به تنوع سوالات عادت کنید.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> (چون.نیاز به جواب.سریع دارم این.سوال رو اینجا هم مطرح کردم شرمنده)سلام به همه ی کنکوریهای عزیز و مشاورین محترم سایت کنکور;از شما میخوام که منو راهنمایی کنید من تا الان بیشتر مباحث فیزیک و ریاضی رو جا موندم و بعضی ها هم نصفه موندن با وجود اینکه مربوط به نیم سال اول هستن و.باید تموم میشدن ولی متاسفانه موندن,حالا سوالی که از شما دارم اینه که به نظرتون مطابق برنامه نیمسال دوم برم جلو و پیش2+پایه ای که هنوز نخوندم(سوم به جز زیست2)رو مطالعه کنم وبا برنامه آزمون هایی که دارم برم جلو(آزمون های گاج)یا اینکه میگم این تقریبا 2ماهی که از زمستان مونده رو نرم آزمون و تا قبل عید همه و یا بیشتر مطالب مورد نظرم رو(چون.بعضی ها مربوط به پیش1 و پایه دومم هم میشن)تموم کنم اون وقت تا ازمونهای جامع توی هیچ آزمونی شرکت نکنم,ممنوم


مطابق آزمونا پیش برید و در کنار مطالبی که در طول روز میخونید ، ساعاتی رو هم به جبران گذشته اختصاص بدید. به هیچ وجه آزمونها رو ترک نکنید. وقت برای جبران نخونده ها زیاده. مخصوصا دوران نوروز.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> میگم ترازای قلمچی میگن که بالای 6500 خوبه ، حالا ترازای گزینه 2 چطوره ؟ من از تراز 4000 (  ) رسیدم به ترازه 6700 ! از نظر شما چطور هست ؟ خوبه ؟ البته نه ریاضی میزنم نه عربی نه فیزیک ( چون ریاضی کلاس دارم و تستای کنکور و راحت میزنم ، عربی دارم از صفر میخونم ، فیزیک هم از پایه )


دلیل کم بودن ترازتون تو آزمونای گزینه 2 ، اینه که به این سه درس پاسخ نمیدید. باید درصد درسای دیگه رو بگید تا دوستان بتونن نظر بدن.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> من همین الان عضو شدم...
> امیدوارم کاربر خوبی باشم... 
> مند سوم ریاضی ام...ولی هیچی  از حسابان و هندسه حالیم نیست...میخوام از حالا درس بخونم...از کا و چجوری شروع کنم؟؟؟؟


ضمن سلام و عرض خوش آمد خدمت شما 
چون سال سومی هستید باید توجه بسیار زیادی روی مفهومی خوندن دروس داشته باشید . به امتحان نهایی توجه بسیاری داشته باشید و بهتره از همین الان دروس رو مفهومی بخونید و حتما حتما حتما تا قبل از امتحان نهایی ضعف هاتون در دروس مختلف رو برطرف کنید.( با تکرار و تمرین زیاد)

----------


## J A V A D

به اونایی که سومن و قراره امتحان نهایی بدن
یه توصیه میکنم اگه گوش بدن بردن و اگه گوش ندن باختن:
فقط کتاب درسی(مخصوصا حسابان)بخونین و سراغ کتاب های کمک آموزشی نرین(البته به نظر من)تا وقتی که کل کتاب رو شخم نزدین
*کتاب های درسی رو باید شخم بزنین*
کلیه ی خودآزمایی ها-تمارین -مثالها-آزمایش کنید ها و خلاصه هرچی تو کتابه(بجز حذفیات) رو قشنگ بخونین
البته سوالات سالهای گذشته بعد از کتاب بهترین منبع واسه شماس

----------


## --mohammad--

کل اینترنتو گشتم به جواب سوالم نرسیدم

یکی به من بگه اگه ریاضی رو بخوام 20تا 30 درصد بزنم باید چیکار کنم ؟

اگه کسی جایی رو سراغ داره که در این رابطه بهم مشاوره بده واقعا ممنون میشم

----------


## eli.naz

ریاضی هستین یا تجربی؟؟؟

----------


## shjafari92

> کل اینترنتو گشتم به جواب سوالم نرسیدم
> 
> یکی به من بگه اگه ریاضی رو بخوام 20تا 30 درصد بزنم باید چیکار کنم ؟
> 
> اگه کسی جایی رو سراغ داره که در این رابطه بهم مشاوره بده واقعا ممنون میشم


سلام 
دوست عزیز شما باید مطالب آسون و راحتتر رو بخونید(آمار احتمال حد مشتق  لگاریتم... اینارو حتما بخونید)امـــــــــــا هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره که حتما شما 20تا 30درصد رو حتما کسب کنید شاید سوالا آسون باشه بیشتر بتونید جواب بدید و یا شاید هم سوالا سخت باشه...در اینصورت تراز اهمیت پیدا میکنه ولی شما سعی همون مطالبی رو که باهاشون راحتتری در حد عالی کار کنی همش اونارو مرور کنی و تستشون رو بزنی
موفق باشید

----------


## nima_tmd

چون من معمولا هر چند روز یکبار به سایت سر میزنم به همین خاطر ممکنه نتونم.به موقع از دوستان ومشاورین محترم سایت کنکور به خاطر راهنمایی که بهم میکنند تشکر کنم ولی همین جا میگم ممنون از عزیزانی که بهم کمک میکنند,امیدوارم بتونم جبران کنم چه حالا چه در آینده.(بیا و همیشگی باش امید زندگی باش....ف.فرزین).

----------


## sezik

سلام! امیدوارم همتون توی مسیری که قدم برداشتین ثابت قدم و پایدار و موفق باشین!
من متولد سال 72 هستم و به دلیل یه سری مسائل نتونستم پیش شرکت کنم ولی واسه خرداد ماه که ( امتحانای نهایی از 25 اردیبهشت شروع میشه) ثبت نام کردم رشتمم ریاضی در ضمن دانشجو هم هستم رشته عمران (کاردانی)...پایه ی ریاضی نسبتا قوی هم دارم تو دانشگاه هم معدل الف شدم 17.75 برای کنکور 92 ثبت نام کردم میخوام تو وقت باقی مونه ( میدونم که کمه و شانسم پایینه!) و میخوام توی این فرصت باقی مونده سعیم رو بکنم شایذ شانسی بود....اگه کسی پیشنهادی چیزی داره بگه ممنونش میشم...به نظر تون چه در سایی رو بخونم با توجه به اینکه امتحانای پیش رو هم دارم.....الان فقط تنها چیز که دارم انرژی و انگیزه هستش خواهش میکنم کمک کنید

----------


## sezik

> سلام! امیدوارم همتون توی مسیری که قدم برداشتین ثابت قدم و پایدار و موفق باشین!
> من متولد سال 72 هستم و به دلیل یه سری مسائل نتونستم پیش شرکت کنم ولی واسه خرداد ماه که ( امتحانای نهایی از 25 اردیبهشت شروع میشه) ثبت نام کردم رشتمم ریاضی در ضمن دانشجو هم هستم رشته عمران (کاردانی)...پایه ی ریاضی نسبتا قوی هم دارم تو دانشگاه هم معدل الف شدم 17.75 برای کنکور 92 ثبت نام کردم میخوام تو وقت باقی مونه ( میدونم که کمه و شانسم پایینه!) و میخوام توی این فرصت باقی مونده سعیم رو بکنم شایذ شانسی بود....اگه کسی پیشنهادی چیزی داره بگه ممنونش میشم...به نظر تون چه در سایی رو بخونم با توجه به اینکه امتحانای پیش رو هم دارم.....الان فقط تنها چیز که دارم انرژی و انگیزه هستش خواهش میکنم کمک کنید


دوستان میشه کمک کنید؟ :39:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام! امیدوارم همتون توی مسیری که قدم برداشتین ثابت قدم و پایدار و موفق باشین!
> من متولد سال 72 هستم و به دلیل یه سری مسائل نتونستم پیش شرکت کنم ولی واسه خرداد ماه که ( امتحانای نهایی از 25 اردیبهشت شروع میشه) ثبت نام کردم رشتمم ریاضی در ضمن دانشجو هم هستم رشته عمران (کاردانی)...پایه ی ریاضی نسبتا قوی هم دارم تو دانشگاه هم معدل الف شدم 17.75 برای کنکور 92 ثبت نام کردم میخوام تو وقت باقی مونه ( میدونم که کمه و شانسم پایینه!) و میخوام توی این فرصت باقی مونده سعیم رو بکنم شایذ شانسی بود....اگه کسی پیشنهادی چیزی داره بگه ممنونش میشم...به نظر تون چه در سایی رو بخونم با توجه به اینکه امتحانای پیش رو هم دارم.....الان فقط تنها چیز که دارم انرژی و انگیزه هستش خواهش میکنم کمک کنید


سلام.
بهترین و مهمترین سرمایه ی یک کنکوری رو دارید. فقط یک مقدار تلاش و دقت لازمه.
در مورد اینکه چه درسایی رو بخونید نمیشه به قطع صحبت کرد. بیشتر روی مباحثی تکیه کنید که تسلط بیشتری روشون دارید.

----------


## doctorg

سلام من تمام روزای هفته رو مدرسه دارم یا کلاس دارم تا 2:30من روزی 4.5 ساعت درس میخونم 
میخواستم بدونم اگه بتونم عید به بعد زیادش کنم هنوز امیدی هست یا نه
تو گاج رتبم 2000 با تراز 5000

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام من تمام روزای هفته رو مدرسه دارم یا کلاس دارم تا 2:30من روزی 4.5 ساعت درس میخونم 
> میخواستم بدونم اگه بتونم عید به بعد زیادش کنم هنوز امیدی هست یا نه
> تو گاج رتبم 2000 با تراز 5000


سلام. شما باید از کلاس های درس نهایت استفاده رو ببرید و همچنین بلافاصله بعد از اینکه از مدرسه برمیگردید ، درسایی که تو مدرسه یادگرفتید رو مرور کنید.
شما تو دوران نوروز ساعت مطالعه و کیفیت مطالعتون رو بیشتر کنید. انشاالله نتیجه ی خوبی میگیرید.

----------


## miss-sh

سلام به همه من يه مشكل اساسي دارمـــــــــــ

وقتي ميخوام تو آزمون ها تست بزنمـــــ     خيلي شك ميكنم و در آخر جوابي كه شايد درست زده بودم رو پاك ميكنم و گزينه ي اشتباه رو ميزنمــــ


كمكمــ كنين !  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## doctorg

سلام یه سوال اینکه من تو عربی خیلی ظعیفم و دوست دارم تا 20 درصد بزنم به نظر تون کدوم مباحث راهت تره  و اینکه اگه از الان شروع کنم احتمال بالا زدن هست

----------


## hitman

> سلام یه سوال اینکه من تو عربی خیلی ظعیفم و دوست دارم تا 20 درصد بزنم به نظر تون کدوم مباحث راهت تره  و اینکه اگه از الان شروع کنم احتمال بالا زدن هست


ترجمه و درک مطلبش
خوندن و کار کردنش یک ماه بیشتر وقت نمیخواد نتیجشم عالی میتونه بشه تا 40 درصد جا داره.فقط باید یکم زیادی تست بزنی

----------


## armin

من که خودم از عربی متنفرم و فقط ترجمه میزنم.

----------


## doctorg

از همه تشکر میکنم امید وارم بگیره

----------

